

The care and feeding of software engineers (or, why engineers are grumpy) - siavosh
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2012/06/12/the-care-and-feeding-of-software-engineers-or-why-engineers-are-grumpy/

======
abc_lisper
"Every single software engineer fell in love with coding because she made a
small, useful program early on and was hooked."

> You made my eyes water, dude :). Still remember the little prime number
> program I wrote early on, and I was so proud of it.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I thought I was a genius because I eventually figured out that I didn't have
to update every HTML page on my website to update the menu, but just include a
single javascript file that would use document.write to write it out from a
single source.

